# 2005 T30 Stalling issues



## anthonyc87 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, so first off im no sure if im posting in the right spot im new to this. i have however been through just about every thread and found the exact same problem how ever theirs has been resolved with one of the things i have already done.


I have a nissan x trail 2005 t30 2.5ltr. a few weeks ago it stalled at the lights , kicked straight back over and would idle fine but would die as soon as the accelerator was pressed. took it to a mechanic who plugged in diagnostic tool and found no errors, by the time he got the car him the problem had stopped anyway. but he suggested it may be cam pos sensor and crankangle sensor. weeks went by and car was fine until the other day it happened again. it will start fine and drive while its cold but as soon as it get warm it dies. starts and idles every time. i replaced both the sensors he suggested but no luck, i called out a mechanic as now it wont drive at all who again plugged in comp and found no errors and checked "fuel pressure, spark, fuel injector, vehicle live data". as he was doing me a favour, he got a call out and that was as far as he got but suggested cleaning mass air flow sensor and throttle body. this is where it gets weird.. when he left i started the car and the "mi" warning light came on and stayed on, the error code was 0102 - maf sensor. so i replaced that also. reset ecu and the error code has gone but the car is still stalling.. I am at a loss if anyone has any advice at all would be greatly appreciated.. i forgot to mention i changed fuel filter, air, oil etc also

thanks


----------

